# Income tax return (Australian) assistance



## selece (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi, could someone recommend me a good reputable company who can assist me filing in my personal income tax return for the year 2014 please?

I'm Australian citizen working in Thailand.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

selece said:


> Hi, could someone recommend me a good reputable company who can assist me filing in my personal income tax return for the year 2014 please?
> 
> I'm Australian citizen working in Thailand.


Howdy and welcome to the site. Hopefully you'll get the needed information from members on the fourm.
You might also try contacting the Australian Embassy there as they may have useful information on taxes. Even the US embassy has outreach events to help their citizens with taxes. Perhaps Australia does also.



Best Of Luck


----------

